# KYTX-DT Tyler, TX



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

On 1/1/2006, KYTX-DT Nacogdoches/Tyler, TX will begin multicasting UPN on their subchannel 18.2. The channel will be branded as UPN-18. KYTX is a CBS affiliate for the Tyler-Longview DMA, and operates analog channel 19 and digital channel 18.1.

The Link

No word on the fate of the current analog UPN affiliate, KCEB-54, or translators KLPN and KTPN. KCEB also has a CP on file with the FCC to move to channel 38.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Pardon me for replying to my own post, but additional information on this switch is coming in...

KYTX-DT now has a second channel up - KYTX-UP 19.2. It is assumed that this will be the home of UPN on Jan. 1. 19.2 is currently showing the standard def version of CBS19.

My source at KFXK tells me that on Jan. 1, current analog UPN affiliate KCEB-54 will become a WB affiliate. Translators KLPN-58 and KTPN-48 will become independent, no longer retransmitting channel 54. This is a smart move, as 58 and 48 are redundant and really provide no additional coverage to 54.

WB is currently only available in the DMA as a cable station KWTL, part of the WB100+ network. Research on the FCC website indicate that the calls KWTL are available, so I would expect a change of calls for 54 from KCEB to KWTL sometime in the near future. KCEB also has a CP on file to move to channel 38, and move their transmitter to the KFXK tower, which is closer to Tyler.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Just came across this post today.

Did CBS19 launch UPN 18 yet? When I went to someone's house yesterday that has cable, UPN was still coming across Cox as KLPN and was an extraordinarly bad picture. I have yet to see or hear a single announcement from KYTX about the new channel, either on their website or in a newscast. I also can't find a website for the new station.

Also, has KCEB actually switched to the WB? I don't have an antenna so I have no way of checking. I know KCEB missed the deadline for their first must-carry election. Hopefully, they didn't miss it again.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

As of 1/1-

UPN18 is on KYTX-UP 19.2. Directv has replaced KTPN-48 with UPN18.

KCEB is now East Texas' WB54.

KLPN/KTPN are independent, id'ing as 58 KLPN East Texas Television. They seem to be showing mostly court shows.

I am suprised that none of the local stations are doing any kind of promotion for these changes. I have found nothing on the CBS19 website about UPN18, and nothing on the Fox51 website about KCEB and KLPN. There has also been no mention about this in the Longview paper, and the Tyler paper had a single article about it back in October. 

As far as must carry is concerned, the new period started on 1/1/2006 and runs until 12/31/2008. I think that the election period is over, so if KCEB did not appear on 1/1, then my guess is that they once again missed the election. The only other option to now get on is retransmission consent.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

gbranch said:


> As far as must carry is concerned, the new period started on 1/1/2006 and runs until 12/31/2008. I think that the election period is over, so if KCEB did not appear on 1/1, then my guess is that they once again missed the election. The only other option to now get on is retransmission consent.


Not necessarily. UPN18 didn't appear on DISH on 1/1 but CBS19 told me it would be carried by DISH "by the end of January." Maybe they were waiting for the switch over to occur. Maybe it will be uplinked tomorrow.

I'm also surprised that NO ONE has mentioned either of these events outside of the one mention I saw in the Tyler paper for UPN. I knew about the UPN change but your post was the first I had heard about KCEB switching to WB.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

chaddux said:


> Not necessarily. UPN18 didn't appear on DISH on 1/1 but CBS19 told me it would be carried by DISH "by the end of January." Maybe they were waiting for the switch over to occur. Maybe it will be uplinked tomorrow.


You may be correct. The agreement may be in place but there could be technical issues as to why E* does not have UPN18 uplinked yet.

As far as D* is concerned, they were already carrying KTPN, but now it is gone, so that tells me that they no longer have an agreement to carry it. The status of KCEB is unknown.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

gbranch said:


> As far as D* is concerned, they were already carrying KTPN, but now it is gone, so that tells me that they no longer have an agreement to carry it. The status of KCEB is unknown.


I would suspect that they no longer had a reason to carry KTPN. UPN 18 replaced it and, with no affiliation of any kind (and not qualifying for must-carry status), KTPN was dropped. Since DIRECTV already has a substitute WB affiliate, they may be slow in getting KCEB up.

I'm hoping we'll see UPN18 in the uplink report tomorrow for DISH. I know the people running CBS19/UPN18 are a bit more on top of things than the people at FOX51/WB54.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Just checked Cox cable again. They are STILL carrying KLPN and not the new UPN 18. It looked like KLPN was still broadcasing UPN programming but I'm not sure.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Upon closer inspection, Cox is carrying BOTH stations. They left KLPN at the old spot and added UPN18 to channel 2. Also, they have already replaced KWTL with KCEB. Now, come on DISH! Get UPN18 uplinked!


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Longview Cable is carrying KLPN in it's old spot, channel 4.

They have replaced KWTL-16 with KCEB.

They have UPN18 temporarily on channel 30, with plans on moving it to channel 10 on 2/1.

Chad, if you haven't already, you may want to send an email to Phil Hurley at CBS19 to ask about the status of UPN18 on E*. Phil has always been very responsive to my emails.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

gbranch said:


> Chad, if you haven't already, you may want to send an email to Phil Hurley at CBS19 to ask about the status of UPN18 on E*. Phil has always been very responsive to my emails.


I have. His words were "by the end of January." I can't seem to get Fox 51 to email me back about KCEB on DISH, though.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Who are you emailing at Fox51? Dan Trent is the chief engineer over there. Here is his email.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

gbranch said:


> Who are you emailing at Fox51? Dan Trent is the chief engineer over there. Here is his email.


That's who my friend emailed. No response.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

An update on this situation: DISH and KYTX have still not come to an agreement on carriage but hope to have the agreement in place by the end of this month. Also, the agreement should cover the new CW Network, indicating that KYTX (not KCEB) will be the Tyler affiliate of CW.


----------



## windham9 (Jul 1, 2006)

Getting KFXK-DT good this am for the first time, only 480i though, in Shelby County TX. Big CM 40' antenna gets ABC3, CBS12, UPN21, FOX33 and WB44 out out shreveport Grade A. PBS24 and NBC6 after dark, some in day. Great signal (requires orienting) also cbs19, nbc56(480i only), abc9, now fox51, abc7 good too. DX'ing a FOX 48 out of Alexandria, CBS8 monroe and CBS12 (dig 52.1) out of Jackson, MS this am! Had a signal WFAA from Dallas, was a live shot of planes on runway at DFW,, Hope FOX 51 is full power, not just DX. 
Now if we could get 1080i on nbc56 and 720p on fox51,,,,


----------

